# 1 month into using my Sage grinder & DTP..... Interesting results



## Slates71 (Jul 9, 2017)

Well I've been messing with my Sage grinder pro and DTP with supermarket beans and finally switched to fresh beans... Got a few bags from Rave.... I recorded my timings and would like opinions as most people are grinding on much lower settings yet I'm achieving good results (I think) on a high grind setting... The coffee tastes lovely by the way.

18grams of fresh beans ground down using grind setting 14. I'm getting out of my DTP 36gram in 28 secs giving me a good head of crema. Dropping the grind setting to 8 and 10 it's taking a while longer to extract,approx 10 secs extra.

Started another bag of beans tonight,thought I'd start at grind setting 12, again it took longer than 28secs... So maybe these beans have to be at setting for 14 from Rave? Reading on here a lot of people tend to grind below setting 8,so it's made me wonder why I'm not.

I'm using a Motta tamper and am getting a nice level 'puck' (not sure the terminology of this sorry).... Any ideas out there or should I just 'get on with enjoying coffee'!

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beans are beans , each roaster and roast level , along with the dose used, and to a lesser degree tamp means people grind settings will all be different. Trying to replicate grinder numbers even on the same grinder is pretty academic and not worth worrying about


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Your machine is yours, mine is mine, lol

I'm using rave blends and am now also roasting my own (green beans still from Rave, but using their roasted beans as a yard stick)

I use 14.2 grind time on number 13 .. which gives 16'ish grams and time the shot mainly by the colour rather than the exact seconds or weight / volume, but it is about 25 secs and about 3:1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you mean 1:3 DaveP ? Or are you brewing coffee of unfeasible strength ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

All bean are different. Enjoy the coffee and of all of the numbers to worry about the grind number isn't one of them.

Sounds like you're moving in the right direction in going for fresh beans over supermarket ones.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you mean 1:3 DaveP ? Or are you brewing coffee of unfeasible strength ?


Hahahahah ... lol

You are indeed correct


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

DaveP said:


> Your machine is yours, mine is mine, lol
> 
> I'm using rave blends and am now also roasting my own (green beans still from Rave, but using their roasted beans as a yard stick)
> 
> I use 14.2 grind time on number 13 .. which gives 16'ish grams and time the shot mainly by the colour rather than the exact seconds or weight / volume, but it is about 25 secs and about 3:1


Each to their own, I've never gauged a shot by colour. I've found weight more repeatable rather than stopping it on beige.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> I've never gauged a shot by colour


More of stopping before it over thins, just before... lol


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Paul, I've recently moved from a DTP to a Dual Boiler and I often use beans from Rave. With the DTP my grind setting was 11 or 12 with the DB its 7 or 8. I think the different size portafilter is probably the variable that makes the difference.

Teresa x


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Interesting, I'm usually in the 5-14 range for espresso depending on roast type with my SGP.


----------

